# Non comprate/prenotate più nulla



## Milanforever26 (5 Giugno 2020)

Ragazzi mi spiace dirlo perché non vorrei dare l'idea di voler ammazzare i consumi o certi settori, ma alla condizione attuale mi sento di sconsigliarvi di prenotare/comprare viaggi, eventi e quant'altro...

Perché questo? Come ho già detto perché il nostro Governo di ladri ha legalizzato l'utilizzo (nonostante sia contrario ai regolamenti europei a tutela del consumatore) dei famosi Voucher come metodo di rimborso.

Purtroppo nonostante si siano già espressi contrariamente sia il codacons che l'antitrust la politica va avanti, oggi ho ricevuto da Tiketone altri 2 bei inutili voucher per 150€ da spendere BADATE BENE entro il 31/12/2021 quindi entro la miseria di 18 mesi.

A queste condizioni mi spiace ma devo sconsigliare a chiunque di prenotare qualsiasi cosa sia superflua e possa essere cancellata, rischiate di trovarmi come me con un bel pugno di mosche

Capisco le difficoltà di tutti, io sono disponibile come privato anche ad aspettare i rimborsi ma qui viene meno il rapporto di fiducia cliente/venditore...un rimborso onesto mi darebbe almeno 3 anni di tempo per spendere il voucher, così invece è palese che si spera solo che i voucher vadano tutti non riscossi per tenersi i soldi senza erogare nulla.

Ovviamente tutto merito del nostro Governo di idioti in particolare il Signor Ministro Franceschini


----------



## Andris (5 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> oggi ho ricevuto da Tiketone altri 2 bei inutili voucher per 150€ da spendere BADATE BENE entro il 31/12/2021 quindi entro la miseria di 18 mesi.



potrai comprare i biglietti per le partite 

avevo scritto per le gare di coppa,ma mi sono ricordato che non li danno sul circiuto ticket one

ci sono dei vincoli per questi voucher o puoi fare ciò che vuoi tramite il sito ?


----------



## gabri65 (5 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi spiace dirlo perché non vorrei dare l'idea di voler ammazzare i consumi o certi settori, ma alla condizione attuale mi sento di sconsigliarvi di prenotare/comprare viaggi, eventi e quant'altro...
> 
> Perché questo? Come ho già detto perché il nostro Governo di ladri ha legalizzato l'utilizzo (nonostante sia contrario ai regolamenti europei a tutela del consumatore) dei famosi Voucher come metodo di rimborso.
> 
> ...



Ma che strano, è tutta una autocelebrazione di quanto sono stati bravi, anzi sembra che questa pandemia sia stata una benedizione, visto che ci permette di ripartire con enormi risorse e con l'occasione di rifondare un paese sano e produttivo.

Quell'altro demente smacchiatore di giaguari poi ci ha rammentato come saremmo stati tutti sottoterra con altri governi, buon per noi, con questi nazipiddini siamo veramente in una botte di ferro (pieno di cosa, poi, non si sa).


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> potrai comprare i biglietti per le partite
> 
> avevo scritto per le gare di coppa,ma mi sono ricordato che non li danno sul circiuto ticket one
> 
> ci sono dei vincoli per questi voucher o puoi fare ciò che vuoi tramite il sito ?



In teoria l'unico vincolo è comprare sul loro sito..mah..vedremo..
Penso che potrei provare a venderli su internet, tipo vendere a 130€ un valore di 150€ di voucher..ma devo prima capire se sono cedibili perché temo siano nominali..


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2020)

Perdonami ma hai scritto una stupidata galattica. 
Normalmente i voucher hanno 1 anno per essere spesi, ci siamo adoperati per fare 18 mesi proprio per evitare problemi. 
Alcuni biglietti aerei ( dipende dall operatore ) verranno rimborsati con voucher anche da 6 mesi, vedi te. 

Comunque ragazzi mettetevi l anima in pace, l intrattenimento in Italia per come lo abbia conosciuto è MORTO.


----------



## bmb (8 Giugno 2020)

Arrivato tardi. Prenotato traghetto a Febbraio, ricevuto settimana scorsa 2 voucher per un totale di fantastici 530 euro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma hai scritto una stupidata galattica.
> Normalmente i voucher hanno 1 anno per essere spesi, ci siamo adoperati per fare 18 mesi proprio per evitare problemi.
> Alcuni biglietti aerei ( dipende dall operatore ) verranno rimborsati con voucher anche da 6 mesi, vedi te.
> 
> Comunque ragazzi mettetevi l anima in pace, l intrattenimento in Italia per come lo abbia conosciuto è MORTO.



Ciao Lollo, credimi avevo pensato giusto a te prima di scrive questo post e stavo pensando di non farlo ma poi il messaggio di ticket one mi ha costretto a dire come la penso;

come ho detto, ho massimo rispetto per tutti quelli che hanno impattato nelle difficoltà per colpa del coronavirus, infatti ho già ripreso nel mio piccolo ad andare a mangiare fuori per "aiutare" come posso.

Però non posso non riconoscere che come consumatore io mi senta "frodato" (passami il termine) da questo sistema di voucher (che per altro sia il codacons che l'antitrust hanno detto essere illegali rispetto alle normative europee), come consumatore non mi posso sostituire al rischio di impresa o sostituire lo stato che non è presente.

Parlo personalmente in quanto io ho sempre fatto concerti (almeno 3 all'anno) e viaggi e sono abituato a prenotare per tempo..ritrovarmi ora con migliaia di euro convertiti in voucher spendibili entro 18 mesi (con la pandemia ancora in corso) è una fregatura..non li userò mai, e se li userò sarà un ripiego o una forzatura..mi hanno convertito in voucher perfino i biglietti per le navette, ma che me ne faccio se non andrò agli eventi??..

Che sia legittimo, in quanto legale in italia, ok...ma non è una politica corretta verso il consumatore ed è pure un sistema che bloccherà ancora più i consumi e il settore perché, come me, moltissimi altri semplicemente non compreranno più nulla senza la certezza di poter usufruire di ciò che hanno comprato o di essere rimborsati..ed è il consiglio che mi sento di dover dare per non ritrovarsi come me a dover convertire (se riuscirò a farlo) i biglietti per un evento o un viaggio che sognavo in un ripiego..

come detto, cercherò di capire se sono smerciabili su internet ma ne dubito..

Lo dici tu stesso alla fine: l'intrattenimento per come lo conoscevamo è morto, motivo che avvalora la mia tesi per cui quei voucher saranno quasi sicuramente soldi a perdere che mai riutilizzerò.

PS: ultima nota, la più "grave" a mio avviso, questi voucher non sono assolutamente assicurati..significa che se ticketone domani fallisce (cosa che non auguro a nessuno) o per ragioni vari non organizzasse più eventi io avrò perso definitivamente i soldi


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Arrivato tardi. Prenotato traghetto a Febbraio, ricevuto settimana scorsa 2 voucher per un totale di fantastici 530 euro.



Purtroppo sui trasporti è la cosa più odiosa in quanto se un viaggio non viene nemmeno fatto davvero il consumatore viene usato come "banca" che ha prestato i soldi..
Io ho un volo ancora in sospeso..vedremo se otterrò il rimborso ma ne dubito anche se le compagnie aeree sono state molto bacchettate su sto tema..


----------



## carlocarlo (8 Giugno 2020)

io capisco le esigenze di tutti. io per primo mi trovo con un bel po di voucher. ma ragazzi non si puo pensare solo a se stessi. se dovessero rimborsa in contanti tutti il sistema crollerebbe. la coperta è corta.
a noi abbonati di basket è stata chiesta la cortesia di non chiedere il rimborso. ( a me spetterebbe circa 300)

p.s. se il sistema salta, poi poco dopo saltiamo anche noi


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> io capisco le esigenze di tutti. io per primo mi trovo con un bel po di voucher. ma ragazzi non si puo pensare solo a se stessi. se dovessero rimborsa in contanti tutti il sistema crollerebbe. la coperta è corta.
> a noi abbonati di basket è stata chiesta la cortesia di non chiedere il rimborso. ( a me spetterebbe circa 300)
> 
> p.s. se il sistema salta, poi poco dopo saltiamo anche noi



Ma infatti io non ho chiesto per forza il rimborso, mi va bene anche il voucher se ha una durata che lo renda paragonabile a dei soldi..18 mesi, in piena pandemia, sono una bazzecola..faccio un esempio: l'anno prossimo per causa Covid tutta la serie A va a porte chiuse o con capienza ridotta ad 1/5 dei posti...come la mettiamo?
Se nel 2021 i concerti non si faranno come la mettiamo?
Se io come persona non avessi la possibilità nel 2021 di prendermi tempo per eventi/viaggi (o non mi fidassi per motivi di salute)?

Con un orizzonte più "ampio" diventa possibile spendere dei voucher...così invece sarà probabilmente impossibile (visto che poi appunto ci saranno milioni di persone che ne hanno da spendere)..

PS: inoltre il mio messaggio non è "ridatemi i soldi" ma evitate di prenotare a queste condizioni


----------



## carlocarlo (8 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io non ho chiesto per forza il rimborso, mi va bene anche il voucher se ha una durata che lo renda paragonabile a dei soldi..18 mesi, in piena pandemia, sono una bazzecola..faccio un esempio: l'anno prossimo per causa Covid tutta la serie A va a porte chiuse o con capienza ridotta ad 1/5 dei posti...come la mettiamo?
> Se nel 2021 i concerti non si faranno come la mettiamo?
> Se io come persona non avessi la possibilità nel 2021 di prendermi tempo per eventi/viaggi (o non mi fidassi per motivi di salute)?
> 
> ...



se dovesse tornare il covid presumo che i voucher saranno prorogati. meta delle imprese fallite e i problemi saranno altri.

io dovevo andare ad un concerto per ferragosto, ovviamente annullato, voucher per acquistare i biglietti per il concerto dell'anno prossimo.
una follia per me. ma pazienza.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ciao Lollo, credimi avevo pensato giusto a te prima di scrive questo post e stavo pensando di non farlo ma poi il messaggio di ticket one mi ha costretto a dire come la penso;
> 
> come ho detto, ho massimo rispetto per tutti quelli che hanno impattato nelle difficoltà per colpa del coronavirus, infatti ho già ripreso nel mio piccolo ad andare a mangiare fuori per "aiutare" come posso.
> 
> ...



amico purtroppo la situazione è "drammatica", come già spiegai un un altro post qualche settimana fa questa era l'unica via per andare avanti. Cosa avremmo dovuto fare ? ridare i soldi ? quali soldi ? i soldi dei biglietti sono già finiti in anticipi per altri eventi in locations che non si sono mai tenuti e che non abbiamo mai ricevuto indietro. 

E' un gatto che si morde la coda, paghi il biglietto e i soldi dei biglietti vengono usati come anticipi per altri eventi, pandemia, gli eventi non vengono più fatti e gli anticipi vanno persi non permettendo il rimborso. 

i Voucher su ticketone dovrebbero essere nominali NON garantiti ( ma poi garantiti da chi ? è una società privata ). 

Io capisco che ogni persona giustamente guardi a casa sua ma qui ripeto siamo all inizio di una crisi economica senza precedenti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> se dovesse tornare il covid presumo che i voucher saranno prorogati. meta delle imprese fallite e i problemi saranno altri.
> 
> io dovevo andare ad un concerto per ferragosto, ovviamente annullato, voucher per acquistare i biglietti per il concerto dell'anno prossimo.
> una follia per me. ma pazienza.



Il problema è anche quanti soldi ci perdi..per qualche centinaio di euro uno può anche chiudere un occhio, nel mio caso sono qualche migliaio invece..capisci che inizia a darmi fastidio..specie le cose odiose tipo i bus navetta prenotati per eventi specifici..è chiaro che se non ci sarà più quell'evento per me la navetta diventa una cosa inutile al 200%..in cosa dovrei riconvertirla secondo loro??
Per altro io ODIO viaggiare in autobus, lo facevo perché gli eventi serali che uno torna tardi magari dormi un po' e la mattina dopo vai a lavoro..ma di certo non vado a fare una gita fuori porta in pullman..


----------



## carlocarlo (8 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema è anche quanti soldi ci perdi..per qualche centinaio di euro uno può anche chiudere un occhio, nel mio caso sono qualche migliaio invece..capisci che inizia a darmi fastidio..specie le cose odiose tipo i bus navetta prenotati per eventi specifici..è chiaro che se non ci sarà più quell'evento per me la navetta diventa una cosa inutile al 200%..in cosa dovrei riconvertirla secondo loro??
> Per altro io ODIO viaggiare in autobus, lo facevo perché gli eventi serali che uno torna tardi magari dormi un po' e la mattina dopo vai a lavoro..ma di certo non vado a fare una gita fuori porta in pullman..



piu o meno ogniuno rischia il proprio budget per le vacanze e concerti. chi rischia di piu è perche pensava di poter spendere tot euro per cose futili.
è tutto relativo. per molti 100/200 euro potrebbero valere piu dei tuoi 1000/2000.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> amico purtroppo la situazione è "drammatica", come già spiegai un un altro post qualche settimana fa questa era l'unica via per andare avanti. Cosa avremmo dovuto fare ? ridare i soldi ? quali soldi ? i soldi dei biglietti sono già finiti in anticipi per altri eventi in locations che non si sono mai tenuti che non abbiamo mai ricevuto indietro.
> 
> E' un gatto che si morde la coda, paghi il biglietto e i soldi dei biglietti vengono usati come anticipi per altri eventi, pandemia, gli eventi non vengono più fatti e gli anticipi vanno persi non permettendo il rimborso.
> 
> ...



Bé ovviamente coperti da un'assicurazione privata, in caso di fallimento della società l'assicurazione rimborsa il consumatore..Anche il fatto che siano nominali è spaventoso, non possono nemmeno recuperare il credito cedendo il mio voucher a qualcuno interessato..spero almeno non sia nominale anche il biglietto che andassi a ricomprare, almeno potrei fare dei regali (anche se non credo perché quest'anno avevo appunto regalato 1 concerto e due abbonamenti a teatro, anche quelli andati sprecati purtroppo)

Come dicevo a carlocarlo, per me il rimborso poteva anche avvenire con voucher ma l'orizzonte temporale (soprattutto per l'incertezza attuale) andava esteso ben di più..per me 3 anni erano doverosi..capisco che tenere un debito attivo per 3 anni sul bilancio sia lungo, ma qui non si parla di un evento che ha annullato eventi ma che è concluso..il coronavirus purtroppo c'è ancora...per l'estate eventi non ce ne sono, per l'autunno si parla già di seconda ondata (Dio ce ne scampi), quando andranno spesi tutti questi voucher? Io credo che un buon 50% non verranno mai riscossi..


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> *piu o meno ogniuno rischia il proprio budget per le vacanze e concerti*. chi rischia di piu è perche pensava di poter spendere tot euro per cose futili.
> è tutto relativo. per molti 100/200 euro potrebbero valere piu dei tuoi 1000/2000.



Bè il termine rischiare non lo trovo corretto..mica stiamo parlando di casinò o lotterie..io ho comprato dei beni..per quelle cose, che per me hanno valore maggiore, risparmio su altro..
Se avessi comprato oggetti che per causa covid non mi fossero stati consegnati avrei avuto un rimborso..ripeto, massimo rispetto per tutti, ognuno farà la sua parte in questa crisi ma scaricare sul consumatore incolpevole non va bene..mina il rapporto di fiducia..

Lo dico onestamente, io non mi fido oggi di prenotare nulla


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé ovviamente coperti da un'assicurazione privata, in caso di fallimento della società l'assicurazione rimborsa il consumatore..Anche il fatto che siano nominali è spaventoso, non possono nemmeno recuperare il credito cedendo il mio voucher a qualcuno interessato..spero almeno non sia nominale anche il biglietto che andassi a ricomprare, almeno potrei fare dei regali (anche se non credo perché quest'anno avevo appunto regalato 1 concerto e due abbonamenti a teatro, anche quelli andati sprecati purtroppo)
> 
> Come dicevo a carlocarlo, per me il rimborso poteva anche avvenire con voucher ma l'orizzonte temporale (soprattutto per l'incertezza attuale) andava esteso ben di più..per me 3 anni erano doverosi..capisco che tenere un debito attivo per 3 anni sul bilancio sia lungo, ma qui non si parla di un evento che ha annullato eventi ma che è concluso..il coronavirus purtroppo c'è ancora...per l'estate eventi non ce ne sono, per l'autunno si parla già di seconda ondata (Dio ce ne scampi), quando andranno spesi tutti questi voucher? Io credo che un buon 50% non verranno mai riscossi..



anche più del 50%, ma come hai detto tu già tenere un debito attivo per 18 mesi è uno sforzo immane. Per 3 anni è impossibile. 

E' come ( vedila cosi ) c'è uno che sta morendo di fame ( dopo anni di abbuffate sia chiaro ) ti regala un pezzo di pane perchè si sente in colpa nel vederti affamato. E tu nel prendere il pezzo di pane in mano lo guardi e gli dici " si ma ti sei sprecato, potevi darmene di più". Pochi secondi dopo muore.

Io capisco la tua incazzatura per i soldi spesi ( che siano 100€ o 1000€*) ma qui c'è in ballo un intero settore con centinaia di migliaia di lavoratori che da mesi non portano a casa 1 euro. 

Quindi mi dispiace, se si fosse potuto te li avrebbero pure rimborsati i soldi ma si è nel punto in cui scegliere "chi salvare". E se si deve scegliere, a te viene dato un voucher ( con il rischio che non lo riscatterai mai ) però si salvano centinaia di famiglie mantenendogli il lavoro. 

Sbagliato o brutto che sia questa è la verità.


----------



## Isao (8 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bè il termine rischiare non lo trovo corretto..mica stiamo parlando di casinò o lotterie..io ho comprato dei beni..per quelle cose, che per me hanno valore maggiore, risparmio su altro..
> Se avessi comprato oggetti che per causa covid non mi fossero stati consegnati avrei avuto un rimborso..ripeto, massimo rispetto per tutti, ognuno farà la sua parte in questa crisi ma scaricare sul consumatore incolpevole non va bene..mina il rapporto di fiducia..
> 
> Lo dico onestamente, io non mi fido oggi di prenotare nulla



Infatti attenzione al concetto di rischiare: l'economia si fonda sul pagare per un servizio o bene certo. Se viene a mancare questo principio allora crolla tutto. Sinceramente secondo me la soluzione non è riversare il problema sui consumatori perché si innescano i meccanismi che stiamo leggendo nel post. Credo non convenga a nessuno. Le società aree che hanno fatto voucher per voli senza aver sostenuto nemmeno un euro di costo è una frode e ha minato la fiducia verso le compagnie. Per fare un esempio, "amazzone" ha creato un rapporto di fiducia con il cliente rendendo snelle le procedure di reso e di rimborso senza creare ostacoli assurdi e questo paga perché io mi fido di più a comprare lì che non in un negozio fisico o virtuale con la politica del "rendiamo impossibile il reso e il rimborso".


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2020)

Isao ha scritto:


> Infatti attenzione al concetto di rischiare: l'economia si fonda sul pagare per un servizio o bene certo. Se viene a mancare questo principio allora crolla tutto. Sinceramente secondo me la soluzione non è riversare il problema sui consumatori perché si innescano i meccanismi che stiamo leggendo nel post. Credo non convenga a nessuno. Le società aree che hanno fatto voucher per voli senza aver sostenuto nemmeno un euro di costo è una frode e ha minato la fiducia verso le compagnie. Per fare un esempio, "amazzone" ha creato un rapporto di fiducia con il cliente rendendo snelle le procedure di reso e di rimborso senza creare ostacoli assurdi e questo paga perché io mi fido di più a comprare lì che non in un negozio fisico o virtuale con la politica del "rendiamo impossibile il reso e il rimborso".



Esattamente cosi.


----------



## sette (8 Giugno 2020)

Io ho disdetto certi servizi del tutto inutili come Dazn e NowTV.

Poi, non so voi, io sono stato bombardato da inizio maggio da banca e assicurazione per la sottoscrizione di altri prodotti. Gli ho fatto capire gentilmente di ficcarseli in quel posto. Maledetti strozzini.


----------



## carlocarlo (8 Giugno 2020)

il rischiare (ovviamente) era inteso sui voucher ora a nostra disposizione ( stiamo rischiando di perderli) non in un ogni singola compravendita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> anche più del 50%, ma come hai detto tu già tenere un debito attivo per 18 mesi è uno sforzo immane. Per 3 anni è impossibile.
> 
> E' come ( vedila cosi ) c'è uno che sta morendo di fame ( dopo anni di abbuffate sia chiaro ) ti regala un pezzo di pane perchè si sente in colpa nel vederti affamato. E tu nel prendere il pezzo di pane in mano lo guardi e gli dici " si ma ti sei sprecato, potevi darmene di più". Pochi secondi dopo muore.
> 
> ...



Come dice appunto [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] il problema è che così crolla il rapporto cardine dell'economia ovvero la fiducia (che poi è il senso del mio post).
La ripercussione non sarà magari immediata, ma a lungo termine forse peggiore..
D'ora in avanti io non prenoterò mai più nulla..comprerò un evento solo a stretto giro, se non troverò posto amen, non andrò..altro che eventi prenotati 1 anno prima come succedeva ora (si perché attenzione che questi eventi io li avevo pagati praticamente 8-9 mesi fa..)
Ora vedremo se la stessa prassi verrà usata anche all'estero (ho due biglietti per un concerto a Barcellona ad Ottobre, farò sapere appena mi daranno news, per ora l'evento non è cancellato)

Poi penso anche al settore turismo: se avessi la certezza di recuperare il mio credito con la compagnia aerea avrei fatto serenamente le ferie altrove quest'anno..così invece, con migliaia di euro potenzialmente persi, in estate non farò nulla per mettermi al sicuro in caso i miei biglietti vadano (come temo) persi

Questo meccanismo innescherà una spirale che finirà per peggiorare le cose...

Purtroppo il governo ha perso l'ennesima occasione per gestire bene la crisi


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2020)

sette ha scritto:


> Io ho disdetto certi servizi del tutto inutili come Dazn e NowTV.
> 
> Poi, non so voi, io sono stato bombardato da inizio maggio da banca e assicurazione per la sottoscrizione di altri prodotti. Gli ho fatto capire gentilmente di ficcarseli in quel posto. Maledetti strozzini.



Compass e Findomestic all'attacco come non mai..sanno che molti hanno bisogno e ti mandano subito le loro offerte...


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> il rischiare (ovviamente) era inteso sui voucher ora a nostra disposizione ( stiamo rischiando di perderli) non in un ogni singola compravendita.



Se la gente perde la fiducia nei consumi è la fine dell'economia per come la conosciamo


----------



## carlocarlo (8 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se la gente perde la fiducia nei consumi è la fine dell'economia per come la conosciamo



l'alternativa era far fallire un sistema.

di questo covid ci perderemmo un po tutti, chi piu chi meno. piaccia o non piaccia


----------



## sette (8 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Compass e Findomestic all'attacco come non mai..sanno che molti hanno bisogno e ti mandano subito le loro offerte...



E Assicurazioni Generali, maledetti schifosi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> l'alternativa era far fallire un sistema.
> 
> di questo covid ci perderemmo un po tutti, chi piu chi meno. piaccia o non piaccia



Mi chiedo, alla luce di tutto ciò, se e quanto ci rimetteranno gli artisti..sarebbe triste scoprire che mentre i consumatori ci devono rimettere per sostenere il settore magari gli artisti tengono dei proventi anche per gli eventi annullati (e nel mentre però non pagano nessuno, tipo chi monta i palchi, guida i pullman etc)..
Spero davvero siano loro i primi ad aver rinunciato a qualcosa..

PS: anche qui, sostegno pieno a certi artisti che letteralmente "campano" del loro lavoro..mi riferisco ai super divi che di certo non staranno andando in banca rotta per una stagione di concerti saltata (per esempio vedo Jovanotti bello sereno e rilassato girare in sud america in bici..non credo stia patendo la fame ecco)


----------



## carlocarlo (8 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo, alla luce di tutto ciò, se e quanto ci rimetteranno gli artisti..sarebbe triste scoprire che mentre i consumatori ci devono rimettere per sostenere il settore magari gli artisti tengono dei proventi anche per gli eventi annullati (e nel mentre però non pagano nessuno, tipo chi monta i palchi, guida i pullman etc)..
> Spero davvero siano loro i primi ad aver rinunciato a qualcosa..
> 
> PS: anche qui, sostegno pieno a certi artisti che letteralmente "campano" del loro lavoro..mi riferisco ai super divi che di certo non staranno andando in banca rotta per una stagione di concerti saltata (per esempio vedo Jovanotti bello sereno e rilassato girare in sud america in bici..non credo stia patendo la fame ecco)



da quanto si lamentano sui social certi artisti, penso ci rimettano molto anche loro.
e a qualcuno, un po di umilta, male non fa


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo, alla luce di tutto ciò, se e quanto ci rimetteranno gli artisti..sarebbe triste scoprire che mentre i consumatori ci devono rimettere per sostenere il settore magari gli artisti tengono dei proventi anche per gli eventi annullati (e nel mentre però non pagano nessuno, tipo chi monta i palchi, guida i pullman etc)..
> Spero davvero siano loro i primi ad aver rinunciato a qualcosa..
> 
> PS: anche qui, sostegno pieno a certi artisti che letteralmente "campano" del loro lavoro..mi riferisco ai super divi che di certo non staranno andando in banca rotta per una stagione di concerti saltata (per esempio vedo Jovanotti bello sereno e rilassato girare in sud america in bici..non credo stia patendo la fame ecco)





carlocarlo ha scritto:


> da quanto si lamentano sui social certi artisti, penso ci rimettano molto anche loro.
> e a qualcuno, un po di umilta, male non fa



Alcuni hanno perso tantissimo, altri potrebbero star bene per altre 3 vite. 

Ricordatevi sempre che si guadagnano tanto ma hanno vite molto molto costose ( a cui evidentemente potrebbero rinunciare ). 

Detto questo, si. Che si torni un po’ ad abbassare le pretese. Non avete neanche idea.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Alcuni hanno perso tantissimo, altri potrebbero star bene per altre 3 vite.
> 
> Ricordatevi sempre che si guadagnano tanto ma hanno vite molto molto costose ( a cui evidentemente potrebbero rinunciare ).
> 
> Detto questo, si. Che si torni un po’ ad abbassare le pretese. Non avete neanche idea.



Li abbiamo viziati noi i divi..lo sappiamo bene..per carità, viva il talento, chi se lo merita giusto che emerga e diventi straricco, io non invidio nessuno (per i soldi, gli invidio il talento, quello si)..però certo vedere alcuni artisti piangere miseria mi fa un po' strano..come quando vedi in tv quei divi che si lamentano "ho una pensione da 500€"..bello, ti potevi pagare i contributi quando guadagnavi palate di soldi invece di spenderli tutti in caxxate..e pretendono che il pubblico li sostenga a vita (cosa che per altro già uno fa tramite la SIAE)

Comunque Lollo io auguro al tuo settore di ripartire più forte che mai, come ho già avuto modo di dire io preferisco da sempre spendere 100 euro per un concerto e prendermi un jeans da 30 euro che spenderne 130 per un paio di Jeans, quindi capisci bene come da consumatore sono amareggiato a pensare a dover rinunciare a tutto ciò..aggiungici che i miei "idoli" sono gente vecchia che anche uno/due anni buttati può voler dire che non li rivedrò mai più (penso appunto agli aerosmith che ormai c'hanno 70 anni..mi sa che in italia non verranno mai più)


----------



## Goro (8 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Come dice appunto [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] il problema è che così crolla il rapporto cardine dell'economia ovvero la fiducia (che poi è il senso del mio post).
> La ripercussione non sarà magari immediata, ma a lungo termine forse peggiore..
> D'ora in avanti io non prenoterò mai più nulla..comprerò un evento solo a stretto giro, se non troverò posto amen, non andrò..altro che eventi prenotati 1 anno prima come succedeva ora (si perché attenzione che questi eventi io li avevo pagati praticamente 8-9 mesi fa..)
> Ora vedremo se la stessa prassi verrà usata anche all'estero (ho due biglietti per un concerto a Barcellona ad Ottobre, farò sapere appena mi daranno news, per ora l'evento non è cancellato)
> ...



Le prenotazioni con largo anticipo servivano a risparmiare soldi, e tante persone non vorranno/potranno rinunciare a questa convenienza se vogliono fare un viaggio, un concerto ecc.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Le prenotazioni con largo anticipo servivano a risparmiare soldi, e tante persone non vorranno/potranno rinunciare a questa convenienza se vogliono fare un viaggio, un concerto ecc.



Perdonami ma io non ho mai risparmiato nulla, si prenota prima esclusivamente per trovare posto (specie gli eventi paghi pure la prevendita, fai tu..)..sui viaggi se hai voli etc. a volte qualcosa risparmi, ma per l'altissima stagione nemmeno più perché ormai lo sanno che i posti li riempiono (semmai lo fai proprio per evitare che con l'overbooking ti tocchi restare a piedi)..poi coi voli ti fanno pagare pure l'adeguamento carburante..altro furto legalizzato (per il viaggio di nozze ricordo una bella sorpresina da 250 euro di adeguamento carburante)


----------



## sipno (8 Giugno 2020)

Io ho accettato un voucher volotea del 120% di quanto avevo speso e con quello ci ho prenotato un volo per catania a fine agosto.

Spero di poterne beneficiare... Poi non comprerò nulla se non massimo un mese prima di volare.


----------



## Goro (8 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma io non ho mai risparmiato nulla, si prenota prima esclusivamente per trovare posto (specie gli eventi paghi pure la prevendita, fai tu..)..sui viaggi se hai voli etc. a volte qualcosa risparmi, ma per l'altissima stagione nemmeno più perché ormai lo sanno che i posti li riempiono (semmai lo fai proprio per evitare che con l'overbooking ti tocchi restare a piedi)..poi coi voli ti fanno pagare pure l'adeguamento carburante..altro furto legalizzato (per il viaggio di nozze ricordo una bella sorpresina da 250 euro di adeguamento carburante)



Sì in effetti con la richiesta che avevano raggiunto gli eventi il mio discorso era molto antiquato


----------



## sipno (8 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma io non ho mai risparmiato nulla, si prenota prima esclusivamente per trovare posto (specie gli eventi paghi pure la prevendita, fai tu..)..sui viaggi se hai voli etc. a volte qualcosa risparmi, ma per l'altissima stagione nemmeno più perché ormai lo sanno che i posti li riempiono (semmai lo fai proprio per evitare che con l'overbooking ti tocchi restare a piedi)..poi coi voli ti fanno pagare pure l'adeguamento carburante..altro furto legalizzato (per il viaggio di nozze ricordo una bella sorpresina da 250 euro di adeguamento carburante)



Beh non è assolutamente vero. Prenotando con largo anticipo puoi approfittare di alcune offerte.
Io ad esempio ho trovato la partenza da verona a 19 euro... Scommetto che 20 gg prima di partire salirà almeno a 80/90 euro


----------



## Goro (8 Giugno 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Beh non è assolutamente vero. Prenotando con largo anticipo puoi approfittare di alcune offerte.
> Io ad esempio ho trovato la partenza da verona a 19 euro... Scommetto che 20 gg prima di partire salirà almeno a 80/90 euro



Dipende dal tipo di viaggio o evento, se di piccola portata si risparmia. Ma appena ci sono una meta o un evento particolare, si scatena la guerra del biglietto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Beh non è assolutamente vero. Prenotando con largo anticipo puoi approfittare di alcune offerte.
> Io ad esempio ho trovato la partenza da verona a 19 euro... Scommetto che 20 gg prima di partire salirà almeno a 80/90 euro



Ma di che voli parli? Io parlo di prenotare viaggi lunghi per le ferie, le gite fuori porta partendo il martedì notte e tornando il giovedì purtroppo non le posso fare, e quando viaggi nei week-end i prezzi sono sempre alti


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Dipende dal tipo di viaggio o evento, se di piccola portata si risparmia. Ma appena ci sono una meta o un evento particolare, si scatena la guerra del biglietto.



Ho sempre invidiato chi può andare a londra con 20 euro..purtroppo io non posso viaggiare al di fuori dei fine settimana...e lì, se vai in qualche capitale o meta gettonata, costa sempre un fottio...prova a farti un week-end a santorini a inizio maggio..poi mi sai dire se ci vai con 20 euro..


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Io ho accettato un voucher volotea del 120% di quanto avevo speso e con quello ci ho prenotato un volo per catania a fine agosto.
> 
> Spero di poterne beneficiare... Poi non comprerò nulla se non massimo un mese prima di volare.



Se mi proponessero un voucher 120% del volo ci penserei pure io, anche se temo che con i rincari che ci saranno altro che 20% in più....hanno già detto basta bagagli a mano in cabina, ergo, tutto in stiva e costi alle stelle anche per i week-end (del resto ryan air aveva già iniziato sta politica)


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Giugno 2020)

Preso di mira da più parti (compresi alcuni artisti) il ministro Franceschini ha preso parola ritrattando le sue indicazioni e sostenendo che il voucher può valere solo per un concerto dello stesso artista che viene riprogrammato (per esempio Vasco ha già riprogrammato tutto il tour nel 2021)

Vedremo adesso come si adegueranno i distributori


----------

